# Drying..



## the_riz (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey guys, We just cut down our meddeling male, which stood at around 15 to 20 inches high, nearly 2 weeks into flowering, with pretty developed male flowers 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17423&d=1171480363

and were gonna make some hash out of the ever so luschous leaves..

Now when we dry the leaves before freezing them, do we cut them off? or do we just hang the whole plant to dry??

Also, Is it true i can cut the sugar leaves, dry them for a couple of hours and smoke them??

thanks for any help you can give..


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 14, 2007)

i believe you cut them off first


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 14, 2007)

i think males are only good for iso hash. and not that good unless you have alot.


----------



## bella_d (Feb 14, 2007)

don't forget to grind up the roots and snort them... i believe it's a good remedy for the common cold.


----------



## Hick (Feb 14, 2007)

ZMAN said:
			
		

> i think males are only good for iso hash. and not that good unless you have alot.



yup..a *LOT*..and a lot of mature ones with trichomes, too.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 14, 2007)

hmm... so is it worth giving it a try with a 20" plant..


----------



## Brouli (Feb 14, 2007)

yeaaaa  thatplant got nice ballls


----------



## Hick (Feb 15, 2007)

riz..you might get a tad of smokeablr product useing the iso method for oil.  But not worth your effort for "Hash"


----------



## the_riz (Feb 15, 2007)

hmm... i think a better idea would be to keep the leaves drying until harvest, and the chuck in the aditional leaves from the females.. that way it would at least be worth the time involved making the stuff lol..

cheers for all your help
riz


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> hmm... i think a better idea would be to keep the leaves drying until harvest, and the chuck in the aditional leaves from the females.. that way it would at least be worth the time involved making the stuff lol..
> 
> cheers for all your help
> riz



Look at the plant and ask... "can I see stalked capitate trichomes?"  if no then off to the compost... if yes then you probably won't get much worth the effort and better off waitiing to run it with more material later.... just toss it in a paper bag in the freezer.... eace:


----------

